# climate controlled altima blower motor stays on



## waltermaderia (Dec 30, 2013)

climate controlled altima blower motor stays on all the time and is stuck on high anyone know what it is?


----------



## otto888man (Dec 30, 2013)

It could be the resistor that is bad.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It's a bad fan blower amp.


----------

